# Replacing headliner material with Whisper Luggage Vinyl



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

I am starting a new project where I will be replacing my cloth seats with OEM leather ones and then redying them to match some new vinyl I just ordered. Here is a link to the vinyl. The color of the vinyl on the link does not do it justice though because of the internet.
http://store.yahoo.com/youraut....html
What I plan on doing is stripping the old material off of the headliner and replacing it with this vinyl. My '91 Passat has a sunroof which means there will be a big dip in the headliner. From what I understand this is where I will have problems glueing the vinyl to the headliner board. 
Anyone here have any experience with this that they would be willing to share?


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Replacing headliner material with Whisper Luggage Vinyl (scottnbarb)*

Yeah, not being a smart a-- but take it to a automotive trim shop and have them do the job.
I would imagine that the vinyl material is not cheap and why waste it, have it done right.
That's just my opinion, based on years of hanging headliners.
Ketch


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Replacing headliner material with Whisper Luggage Vinyl (ketch)*

Ouch! I went and got a quote from a decent place in town and they want $400CDN to redo the headliner.
Since I don't mind spending a pile of time on my car learning how to do everything I would prefer to do this type of job myself. Especially since I already have a compressor and a small paint gun.
Here are a couple of examples of jobs I now know how to do:
Brakes
Suspension
Headgasket
16v Schrick cams
Clutch
Tranny remove
Seat Leather skins
I think you get the idea. Here is a link for some useful info I found on the headliner already. http://futrellautowerks.com/TV/ Episode 6.


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Replacing headliner material with Whisper Luggage Vinyl (scottnbarb)*

$400 including the material? That's not bad if you're using Whisper vinyl. That being said, you will have problems using the vinyl, unless you have a thin layer of foam between it, and the board. Standard auto headliner material is called Nyfoam, and is 1/4" thick foam, with a nylon covering over it. Without the foam, you will have glue lumps, and it will look bad.
BTW, how much are you paying for the Whisper? I can sell it to you for about $28-30/yard Canadian, and I'm only a ferry boat away.
Al


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Replacing headliner material with Whisper Luggage Vinyl (Al Canuck)*

IM sent!


----------

